# TivoWeb - Internal Server Error thingies



## CarlWalters (Oct 17, 2001)

I suddenly seem to be getting a lot of these - for example when doing a search for "Electric" to try and record the wonder Mr James Brown in the BBCs Electric Proms series I get


```
INTERNAL SERVER ERROR
--cut here--
action_search '' 'set "searchby" "1";set "cat" "0";set "scat" "0";set "q" "Electric ";set "submit" "Search";'
can't read "cache_sp_key": no such variable
    while executing
"lsearch $cache_sp_key "$sfsid|*""
    (procedure "::action_search" line 229)
    invoked from within
"::action_$action $chan $part $env"
    ("eval" body line 1)
    invoked from within
"eval {::action_$action $chan $part $env}"
--cut here--
```
I've tried a quick reload and a full reload of TiVoWeb but it hasn't sorted it.


----------



## CarlWalters (Oct 17, 2001)

now getting similar messages in Now Showing 

```
INTERNAL SERVER ERROR
--cut here--
action_nowshowing '' ''
can't read "nowshowingdir": no such variable
    while executing
"ForeachMfsFileTrans fsid name type $nowshowingdir "" 15 {
		set rec [db $db openid $fsid]
		if {$nstype == 6} {
			print_nowshowingrow $chan $rec $nst..."
    (procedure "::action_nowshowing" line 58)
    invoked from within
"::action_$action $chan $part $env"
    ("eval" body line 1)
    invoked from within
"eval {::action_$action $chan $part $env}"
--cut here--
```
but not in To Do  Tried reloading but nothing doing.


----------



## CarlWalters (Oct 17, 2001)

aha. The fix is to exit TiVoWeb and then restart it from a bash prompt. Now works fine again 

I wonder why restarting TiVo didn't work though since the /var/hack/tivoweb-tcl/tivoweb line is in my rc.sysinit.author?


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

I don't think a restart/reload is the same thing as a "quit and start it again". I'm sure sanderton or the Lemon will be able to explain it better shortly


----------



## Mark Bennett (Sep 17, 2001)

I got these - then the Tivo rebooted itself 

Been ok since though...


----------

